# Model 689 Question



## TaylorRVA (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got a Model 689 that came with two barrels. I want to switch the barrels out but I don't know what tool I need, where to get it, or how to use it. So any help would be greatly appreciated. Model 2-68909-689. M689vr 6" SS. Serial Number is MC753xxx.


----------



## TaylorRVA (Jul 24, 2011)

So nobody knows anything about this revolver?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you contacted Taurus?


----------



## TaylorRVA (Jul 24, 2011)

No simply because I hate talking on the phone and they don't offer an email for you to use to ask questions. But currently its at my local gunsmith, so hopefully he figures it out. I'll post the results later.


----------

